# childminder rates



## kim (20 Sep 2010)

what are the rates per day if you were to have your child go to a childminder? or what would the rates be if you had someone come into your home to mind the child during the day?


----------



## lindiepops (20 Sep 2010)

I dont have an answer for you but can recommend the website Magic Mum . com where you should get some good advice


----------



## TheShark (20 Sep 2010)

We drop out 7 year-old off at childminders at 6am , she takes him to school at 9am , sometimes collects him and has him for an hour or two in the afternoons. We pay €10per hr. and happy to pay it as the childminder lady is very good with our lad.


----------

